# Breeding cage size.



## dipphoto (Jun 2, 2009)

I would like to set up some breeding spots on my porch just for breeding. I have read several different sizes for this..... What would you recommend just for a breeding cage? I would like to take my time building the loft and would like to go a head and let the Pigeons start their course. I figure I can finish the loft before the 1st egg is laid.
What would you recommend?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dipphoto said:


> I would like to set up some breeding spots on my porch just for breeding. I have read several different sizes for this..... What would you recommend just for a breeding cage? I would like to take my time building the loft and would like to go a head and let the Pigeons start their course. I figure I can finish the loft before the 1st egg is laid.
> What would you recommend?


I would say that when they lay they will be in the cage till the babies are weaned and can go in their own section in the loft, so you would have to have room for 4 birds in the cage,2ft per bird. the parent birds still need a break and time to strectch their wings and the hen needs to do her nest poop, they like to get off the nest to do this so if it were me, I would wait till the loft is done and then start breeding. I would'nt think it would be good for them to be in a cage that long and not beable to get away from the nest for a bit they need to sit in an aviary with sunshine and fresh air.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

I agree with Spirit Wings. Once they have layed their eggs the prospect of moving the nest successfuly to a loft is dicey at best. The odds of them continuing to sit the eggs are pretty slim. I would just wait until the loft is done and then let them take up residence.

Dan


----------



## dipphoto (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank You!


----------

